# Advice needed for a first time owner



## ktlaura21 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi everyone, got a question for more experienced cockatiel owners. I got my little guy, Basil, on Monday, he's 14 weeks so still quite young. I'm not sure how they're meant to settle in but he seems to be doing ok, he's just started standing on my hand but only when there's food involved. He's a bit jumpy sometimes and goes through phases of doing this really awful, loud squawking sound. I'm not sure if ignoring this is the way to go or talk to him, I've mostly been sitting and whistling to him but sometimes this doesn't work. 

But my







main question is when is it ok to let him out the cage? His wings aren't clipped and I don't want them clipped, so I'm assuming he would just fly about. Do new cockatiels tend to want to go back in their cage? My main worry is that he wouldn't want to go back, and he isn't tame enough to hop on my finger yet for me to take him back. So yeah, id love a bit of advice please, it would be greatly appreciated! 
I just want him to be happy and I feel bad leaving him in his cage all day. Thanks in advance


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'd only let him out if you're going to have the time to calmly put him back in the cage. He may just fly and then find the highest spot in the room and sit there. Every bird is different, so there's no telling what he'll do until you let him out. I'd use millet to get him back in the cage.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm. It would be easier if he at least had a light clip, but your decision is definitely ok, it will just a bit more work on your part. Like Roxy said, millet will definitely come in handy. I'd say work on bonding with him at first. Feed him through his cage bars, and slowly get him to eat off your palm. He's still new, so he could very well be skittish until he gets used to his new surroundings.


----------



## JennyLeo (Sep 5, 2016)

I think you can let him out in a birdproof room, if you have a room in your house that is secured. Or, you can use your bathroom. 
Of course, you have to take it slow with him, but a little experiment outside the cage wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Darksonic22 (May 31, 2017)

Somebody advised stick training for me, I'm in the same boat but I suspect pet shop mishandled him, he gets a bit hissy when you go to close. He got out yesterday and we couldn't get him back in then I decided to do with a perch stick to do what I do to my owl when she's adamant on not moving off a fence or something, I gently brushed the stick on the back of his feet and he hopped up and let me put him back In. I won't clip his feathers, we let him out in the bedroom, he was surprisingly good at not crashing into things.


----------

